
Chinese parents sleep in tents outside their college kids’ dorms - widforss
http://qz.com/768696/chinese-parents-sleep-in-tents-of-love-outside-their-college-kids-dorms-to-make-the-goodbyes-easier/
======
widforss
I find this very touching, as, if I understand this right, many of these
parents are not very literate themselves. Getting their kids into college must
be a very big moment in their lives.

